

Show HN: a5.gg — Using HTML5 localstorage as a quick note taking app - cooop
http://a5.gg/
Put this together this afternoon.<p>I've been after something to quickly jot down the odd piece of information that I can access later in the day when browsing the web.<p>Hopefully you find it useful.<p>Criticism/thoughts/ideas greatly appreciated.<p>I should add, since all the hard work here lies in the work of others here — garlic.js is a great plugin for handling localstorage.<p>Cheers<p>Jason
======
cooop
Put this together this afternoon.

I've been after something to quickly jot down the odd piece of information
that I can access later in the day when browsing the web.

Hopefully you find it useful.

Criticism/thoughts/ideas greatly appreciated.

I should add, since all the hard work here lies in the work of others here —
garlic.js is a great plugin for handling localstorage.

Cheers

Jason

~~~
testing12341234
I noticed that you've added Google Analytics code to the page. Is this
included because it is now a world-facing site, or do you use analytics on
your internal projects for personal metrics?

~~~
cooop
Both, I guess.

Any reason why? Or is this a spam account?

